# ABTs with seasoned cream cheese



## matt1124 (Nov 18, 2011)

Last year I made some ABTs for Christmas from a recipe I found here, but I can't seem to find it now. :(

It was plain cream cheese and I mixed in something similar to a rib rub... it was great but I can't recall what it was. Anyone do anything like this? Sure was good, gave them an extra dimension!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure of the recipe to which you're referring, but I always mix a little of whatever rub I have on hand in with the cream cheese. Just use your favorite rub and I think you'll be happy with the result.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

You can put anything you want in ABT's, just use the search & you will see hundreds of combinations.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 18, 2011)

I just mix cream cheese with fried up jimmy deans sausage and onions and people go nuts over them. Adding a rub would be good as well. You can't beat a pepper stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon. No matter what filling you put in there it will be good.


----------



## matt1124 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've never made them with sausage before, I might have to give that a try! Cheese too this time. Do you cook it first, I assume you would but you don't with the bacon. I don't know.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 18, 2011)

Yea I brown the jimmy deans hot sausage then while it's still warm throw it into a bowl and add the cream cheese. When the meat is still a bit warm it makes it much easier to mix the cheese and then I add chopped up onions and any other spices you would like. Then stuff into the pepper and wrap in raw bacon. This is the same stuffing we use for our stuffed mushrooms and we just love it. We usually go with two bricks of cream cheese to one package of hot jimmy deans sausage. Good stuff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds awesome Ross!

I need to get more creative with my ABT's.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Nov 21, 2011)

Made two types of abts for my first outing. Cream cheese mixed with shredded mixed cheese and some rib rub and the others was bbq sauce and smoked pulled pork and same cheese.


----------



## matt1124 (Nov 24, 2011)

I tried my favorite rib rub (Head Country, sorry Jeff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) mixed in cream cheese and it tasted terrible!

I searched again and couldn't find anything. Then I tried google. It was the first hit searching "atomic buffalo turds". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      2 tsp of paprika and 1 tsp cayenne for a brick of cream cheese. I halved that and mixed it in. Simple but tasty!


----------

